

Type-Level Instant Insanity [PDF] - nostrademons
http://www.haskell.org/sitewiki/images/d/dd/TMR-Issue8.pdf

======
nostrademons
Check out article 3 in the issue. He writes a program to solve a simple puzzle
game _entirely in the Haskell type system_. Including building up notions for
booleans, lists, functions, and map/filter/comprehensions from scratch.

